# Tetanus Antitoxin Dosage?



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I need the dosage for my kids that I will be castrating. They are 2 month old nigerian dwarf bucklings. How many cc's per pound?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone? I'm sorry to be like this, but I need to know so I can go castrate my kids.

TIA


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, we decided to do the same we did for lambs. We are using 300 mgs.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I always give the full single dose 1500 unit bottle. They are intended to be a single dose and I think it's about 2 1/2 cc in the syringe.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

for an 8 pound baby?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No matter the size give at least 2cc and repeat in 10 days if the burn area looks raw. Better safe then sorry, you can't OD them on it.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

burn area? I am castrating them, not disbudding. Okay, as long as you can't OD them on it, I won't worry too much.

Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> burn area? I am castrating them, not disbudding. Okay, as long as you can't OD them on it, I won't worry too much.
> 
> Thanks!


 Sorry, talking to too many people at once 
If the band area looks raw, there fixed it


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

good to know i ordered mine today because the local tsc doesn't have it in stock, i also ordered a smaller bander because the one i have is for calves and its a monster.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, we ended up going with the 500 units anyway. Hundreds of folks on HT were saying that is what we should do. Plus, we need to band 3 lambs too so that means if we used the two bottles we had we wouldn't have any left for lambs.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We always do 2cc for kiddos and the full vile for adults...


----------

